# How to Allow a Game to use more RAM?



## bros

I have 8GB of RAM on my laptop which is quite a bit, but my game, Runes of Magic, still lags. When I look at my RAM while it's playing it says 8GB of RAM 7.90 available, so does that mean that most of my RAM isn't even in use? I know it's not all my computer's fault since the game has minor issues, but I'd like to know if there's a way that I can allow a certain program to use more of my RAM than other program. I have already tried to change the priority of the game to high but I get a message saying;
"The operation could not be completed.
Access denied."
Anyone have any idea how I can get a program to use more of my RAM?
Thanks.


----------



## jonnyp11

it uses what it needs, are you sure it isnt your graphics card


----------



## PCunicorn

Yeah, if it's a lappy chances are, it's not the RAM. The PC just can't handle the game. What are your specs?


----------



## linkin

Between 32 bit operating systems and internal windows settings, the absolute most you can get from 32bit games (even on a 64bit OS) is 2GB, including physical and paged (mapped to disk) memory. If whatever game you're playing is crashing because it's 32bit and has a memory leak / needs more RAM, harass the developer to drop support for 32 bit operating systems.

Battlefield 3 was the first of many, it only functions on 64 bit systems. It's sad that ARMA 3 hasn't adopted this approach.


----------



## bros

*Gpu :<*

Yeah it is my graphics card, I have a crappy integrated graphics card  Too bad there's not a way I can upgrade it, thanks anyway.


----------



## larsch

linkin said:


> Between 32 bit operating systems and internal windows settings, the absolute most you can get from 32bit games (even on a 64bit OS) is 2GB



It is adjustable. And in 64bit Windows 32bit "large address aware" applications can use op to 4 GB.


----------



## Okedokey

larsch said:


> It is adjustable. And in 64bit Windows 32bit "large address aware" applications can use op to 4 GB.



Ok mate, how you do you adjust it?  Rather than just making claims, it would be great if you tried to help the OP.


----------



## larsch

Okedokey said:


> Ok mate, how you do you adjust it?  Rather than just making claims, it would be great if you tried to help the OP.



Is it not allowed to follow up on other posts? If the developer wants it, the 32bit application will get 4 GB in 64bit Windows. That is not just a claim. You can look it up at microsoft.com.


----------



## Okedokey

Ok, so we can all get mega technical mate, but we're here to answer the OPs question, so unless it is ACTUALLY adjustable for the OP, then refrain from making comments that are basically useless.

Many things are possible, but unless the OP can actually achieve it, its a pointless discussion and rather frustrating.  There are many people here with vast amounts of knowledge on this topic, so we don't need instruction on what is possible, rather if you have something to add to the OPs problem.


----------



## larsch

Okedokey said:


> Ok, so we can all get mega technical mate, but we're here to answer the OPs question, so unless it is ACTUALLY adjustable for the OP, then refrain from making comments that are basically useless.
> 
> Many things are possible, but unless the OP can actually achieve it, its a pointless discussion and rather frustrating.  There are many people here with vast amounts of knowledge on this topic, so we don't need instruction on what is possible, rather if you have something to add to the OPs problem.



This _is_ an IT forum, right?


----------



## Okedokey

No its a computer forum where the objective is to assist the OP.  If you want to start your own thread on the possibilities of extending system memory addressability, then go ahead, but as it stands the current answer to his quesiton is no.


----------



## larsch

Okedokey said:


> No its a computer forum where the objective is to assist the OP.  If you want to start your own thread on the possibilities of extending system memory addressability, then go ahead, but as it stands the current answer to his quesiton is no.



You are going to be very busy, if you are going to uphold that rule in every thread on this forum. Good luck.


----------



## Okedokey

larsch said:


> You are going to be very busy, if you are going to uphold that rule in every thread on this forum. Good luck.



Thats already the case, most people here realise that we stick to the topic raised by the OP, in a way to help the OP.  This is standard practice on almost every forum ive ever seen, so most people get it (almost all), so no, i wont be busy for that reason and also im not a mod.


----------



## Symbol

You mad bro?


----------



## larsch

He is too busy bashing me that he doesn't see his error.

I came by the thread. I saw something I thought I wanted to comment on. I wrote a keyword in my initial post that can easily be googled, if you want more information on the subject. The only straying here that I can see is on his part.


----------



## StrangleHold

It is true, you can get a 32 bit program to use up to 4gb if your running a 64 bit OS. But it doesnt work with all programs and its not adjustable. Get my point!


----------



## larsch

StrangleHold said:


> It is true, you can get a 32 bit program to use up to 4gb if your running a 64 bit OS. But it doesnt work with all programs and its not adjustable. Get my point!



The adjustable part is mostly about 32bit OSes. Here the user can adjust how the address space is divided among user and kernel.


----------



## Symbol

Just forget it dude, people here ain't open to other people's opinion.


----------

